# Speed nocks on single cam bows?



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Is this something that is recommended or would make a difference? I just bought a Ross Cardiac and I am playing with it.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've never done it myself, but others here have said if you do try them, you'll have to have a chrony on hand to see just where the optimum position for them is. I would guess that some gain in FPS is possible, but how much I've no idea.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Speeds nocks are something you have to try if Ross doesn't come with them. You could gain anywhere from nothing to 10 to 12 fps. Quite a few manufacturers install speed nocks at the factory. I've seen anywhere from 2 to 5 on factory bows.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

red44 said:


> you'll have to have a chrony on hand to see just where the optimum position for them is.
> 
> 
> > And you need about 5 shots for each setting to get an average, as usually the gains are pretty small.
> ...


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

TMan51 said:


> red44 said:
> 
> 
> > you'll have to have a chrony on hand to see just where the optimum position for them is.
> ...


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

I have a 2007 ross cardiac. I have 2 eliminator buttons about 1 1/2 inches below the idler wheel. I have 2 brass nocks 1 1/2 center from top of the cam, covered with shrink wrap. This particular bow has a tendency to be hard on string leaches at the wheel. The eliminator buttons take care of this. I gained quit abit of speed. I don't want to post it here, because your results may be different. It really helped my bow alot. The best thing you can do is super tune your bow and get it shooting bullet holes!


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Preacher. This is the first solo cam bow I've played with. I know what's involved in tuning 2 cam bows. What's the process with one cam bows?


----------

